# Cast ..............



## rd_ab_penman (Jul 24, 2020)

A few Lever and Bolt Action Prairie Rattlesnake with invisible seams using Polyester Resin.
All finished and ready for fittings.

Les


----------



## Lucky2 (Jul 25, 2020)

Wow Les, there's lots of snakeskin there, Prairie Rattlers must be common in your area. That is, if you got the snakes on your own, and did all of the work needed to complete a blank. How large do the snakes usually grow to, and how poisionous would the snakes be?? 

Len


----------

